# Kodak Picture Easy Software 3.1



## waam (Mar 17, 2005)

On w 98se, I recently started having a problem. I could not load my albums from this program. I deleted the program and reinstalled it, got all the albums back but there was a duplicate set of albums. After accessing the albums for one session, going to something else, then back to program I again could not load any albums. I had been using this software for 4-1/2 years before this started to happen. Kodak does not support this software any longer. ¿Can anyone help me?


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

waam said:


> On w 98se, I recently started having a problem. I could not load my albums from this program. I deleted the program and reinstalled it, got all the albums back but there was a duplicate set of albums. After accessing the albums for one session, going to something else, then back to program I again could not load any albums. I had been using this software for 4-1/2 years before this started to happen. Kodak does not support this software any longer. ¿Can anyone help me?


Kodak has a newer version out. You may want to uninstall your completely and put the new one in. You can get it here...http://www.kodak.com/eknec/PageQuerier.jhtml?pq-path=2/3/9/150&pq-locale=en_US
I don't know if it will resolve your issue but that's where I would start.


----------



## waam (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanx wimpy, I'll give it a try


----------



## Guyzer (Jul 3, 2004)

waam said:


> Thanx wimpy, I'll give it a try


You are welcome. Let us know if it solves your problem.


----------



## waam (Mar 17, 2005)

I tried the download and it started OK but was aborted because of something was duplicated and blocked download. I'll try again after I delete some stuff


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 2005)

I tried the newer version called KodakEasySHare. It is no where as "easy" as Picture Easy 3.1 Could you tell me how to get that old software?
Sincerely,
Edward von Baravalle
[email protected]


----------



## waam (Mar 17, 2005)

Picture Easy Software came with camera(Kodak 240). Something in my system corrupts it after being installed a short time and I have to remove it. This doubles/triples/quadruples, etc all my picture folders.


----------



## johnni (Dec 16, 2003)

Do you really need your albums? I hate them and just store my Kodak images in folders on my hard disk. If I want a slide show I use Irfanview (free) from 
http://www.irfanview.com/

johnni


----------



## kandkranch (May 7, 2005)

Just found the site and am hopeful someone has a source for the old Picture Easy 3.1. My laptop registry fried and now it won't open. I find an error upon launch AFX_IDS_APP_TITLE. Fortunately I also have 3.1 on an old desktop. I tried Kodak's repair of copying the file C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared/ Dao as suggested on Kodak's site. Unfortunately that was not successful. I still get the same error message. Is it me? Am I toast?

Where can I obtain a copy of the old Picture Easy 3.1 software?

Kent


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Here's a link from Google, if you have not see it...

http://www.kodak.com/global/en/service/faqs/faq1554.shtml

buck


----------



## kandkranch (May 7, 2005)

Buck,

Forgive my blindness here but isn't that site for people with the software already?

My problem isn't one of installation, rather one of "I ain't got the program at all." Misplaced the disk years ago and have been living on borrowed time ever since.

I'll look at it again to see if I can find the software itself. 

Thanks


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

Howdy kandkranch

No you, forgive my blindness...  but, ... it sure sounded like you still had it installed but, recieved an error when you tried to open it...


kandkranch said:


> My laptop registry fried and now it won't open. I find an error upon launch AFX_IDS_APP_TITLE.


Personally I have never used that software but would not waste much time trying to locate it as there are many freebies available on the net these days that must be as good if not considerably better...

buck


----------

